# F/S HERCULES 155/80/13 WHITE WALLS



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

FORSALE HERCULES MRV 155/80/R13 WHITE WALLS BRAND NEW $56 EA 
PLENTY OF SETS IF NEEDED
BUY A SET GET A HAMMER @ A GREAT DEAL!!!
SERVING THE OC LA AREA 562 225 7490 JUNIOR:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

How much shipped to 39503


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

looking in to it on shipping i mostly deal out here in tha la oc area


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ttt


----------



## JUANCHO63 (Dec 15, 2005)

visionquest23 said:


> ttt


TTT FOR THE HOMIE JUNIOR. THANKS FOR THE 2 SETS OF TIRES and HAMMERS BRO. GOOD TO MEET YOU BRO. COOL HONEST HOMIE THATS WHATS UP. MADE MY 3HR DRIVE WORTH IT!


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

JUANCHO63 said:


> TTT FOR THE HOMIE JUNIOR. THANKS FOR THE 2 SETS OF TIRES and HAMMERS BRO. GOOD TO MEET YOU BRO. COOL HONEST HOMIE THATS WHATS UP. MADE MY 3HR DRIVE WORTH IT!


thank you!!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Are these thick or thin white walls? 

I need a set. Still have enough?


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

one set shipped to 75149


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

maximus63 said:


> one set shipped to 75149


pm


----------



## caddy93 (Sep 17, 2008)

GOT ANY PICS


----------



## luis707 (May 30, 2009)

caddy93 said:


> GOT ANY PICS


x2


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

illl try to get pic s for you


----------



## abraham62 (Sep 26, 2010)

How much shipped to 79761


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

does the whitewall stay white? send me a pic to see how they look like, I need a set and I am here in Los Angeles, I can pick up any time! Let me know. text me a pic 310-863-9697


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

menace59 said:


> does the whitewall stay white? send me a pic to see how they look like, I need a set and I am here in Los Angeles, I can pick up any time! Let me know. text me a pic 310-863-9697


yes they stay white


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

pic & shipped to Utah 84084?


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

310-930-6775 GIVE ME A CALL PLEASE I NEED A SET:thumbsup:


----------



## rperez415 (Jan 12, 2013)

how much is a set shipped to 94014


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

This dude is the real deal. best way to get your tires is to call him direct 562 225 7490 Remember he got a full time job, but real cool to setup a meeting and is located in Long Beach CA. JR is an authorized dealer. He is looking into shipping options. @ $55 a tire and a free hammer with each set of 4 is a killer deal. Got mines. :thumbsup:

below I took some pics so you fellas can compare the hercules to the other options


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Wicked Wayz (Mar 19, 2011)

Haha good shit. Made me laugh


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Cool info . :thumbsup:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


>


Hahaha good Shyt...

Dam so I heard u got 9 sets of different brand tires in ur garage .....asshole


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> View attachment 627953
> 
> 
> View attachment 627954
> ...




Ohhh ...fucker ..anddddd ..u got a set of new 5.20s coming ur eya ...that makes u a baller asshole..


Wat u gona do with all them extinct tires..? Start a WW 155/80/13 museum hahaha 

Call it the house of the white wall ...Wat it do killer ..cruzin grand poppin off man


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> View attachment 627953
> 
> 
> View attachment 627954
> ...


 wow nice


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

visionquest23 said:


> FORSALE HERCULES MRV 155/80/R13 WHITE WALLS BRAND NEW $56 EA
> PLENTY OF SETS IF NEEDED
> BUY A SET GET A HAMMER @ A GREAT DEAL!!!
> SERVING THE OC LA AREA 562 225 7490 JUNIOR:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

aphustle said:


> Hahaha good Shyt...
> 
> Dam so I heard u got 9 sets of different brand tires in ur garage .....asshole





aphustle said:


> Ohhh ...fucker ..anddddd ..u got a set of new 5.20s coming ur eya ...that makes u a baller asshole..
> 
> 
> Wat u gona do with all them extinct tires..? Start a WW 155/80/13 museum hahaha
> ...



Big Dogg I'm just tryin' to be like you, I aint gona put your secrets on blast but I know you can hurt some feelings to make people go :wow:

I wish I was still rockin' Lemans and Firestones and Goodyears . . . fucker :thumbsup:

after that, you made me do it. Some people collect stamps, some people collect coins and shoes. . . . Like you said, I'm just really optimistic investing into these tires since it is a risk. so far so good :dunno: I think people dont understand the crisis and settling for a brownstar is NOT AN OPTION. Full candy chrome and brownstars? :nono: Can't let their standards lower mines. Nowadays any standard shop wants $75-$85 for a damn brownstar :twak: Hard to believe but like everything else prices just going to keep goin' up. With those prices a set of brownstars is $340 and a set of the new 5.20's is $560 plus tax. The days of a $20 cooper are long gone.


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Big Dogg I'm just tryin' to be like you, I aint gona put your secrets on blast but I know you can hurt some feelings to make people go :wow:
> 
> I wish I was still rockin' Lemans and Firestones and Goodyears . . . fucker :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh so tryna do a little trade action? coopers for :dunno: you seen em hold theirs and I don't abuse em. 

So you got the lemans on which rider? Man I couldn't decide which rider to put em on if I were in your shoes. . . .must be nice 

Ima see if I can post a pic of the coopers later. 

N the girls from pacers keep askin for ya. They be like "where he at? Is he hiding?" :roflmao:


----------



## ol e (Jul 21, 2009)

pm me total shipped to san diego.


----------



## Slow low 65 (Jul 15, 2012)

Do you still have those 13" hercs for sale and if so how much for a set shipped to 94509 ? Pm me with price thanx .


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

need a set of those155/80/13 Cornell's shipped to 60625


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

anyone ridin on hercs? if so hows the whitewall holding up as far as staying white?


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Just tossin this into the mix uffin:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

Has anyone received there order from visionquest23? I paid 2 Fridays ago & still waiting..


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

UCETAH said:


> Has anyone received there order from visionquest23? I paid 2 Fridays ago & still waiting..


i cant even get a hold of him


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> Just tossin this into the mix uffin:
> 
> View attachment 632610
> 
> ...




damm those some nice coopers,.,..,i might have to cash u out on those.,,.

or take you to pacers n let the ladies do the talking for me huh,.????

thers a spot here close by with nice kuhmo tires,..,might just go get them


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

UCETAH said:


> Has anyone received there order from visionquest23? I paid 2 Fridays ago & still waiting..


he not to savvy with shipping and computer stuff but im sure he will get u ur order sent out bro,..,

call him up.,,.his celly posted on front page pimp


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ttt


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

plenty of 155/80/13 in stock!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

UCETAH said:


> Has anyone received there order from visionquest23? I paid 2 Fridays ago & still waiting..


:drama:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ttt


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ttt


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

How much shipped to 33183 4 tires


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ok we doing shipping on tires text me so i can send you a price 562 225 7490 junior


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

THANK YOU VISIONQUEST23/JR! I got my other 2 hammers in the mail today..


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

visionquest23 said:


> ok we doing shipping on tires text me so i can send you a price 562 225 7490 junior


Junior shoot me a pm on a shipped price to Stockton, CA. 95210


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

What kinds of sets of tires do you have left?


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

any cornells left


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

83lac-va-beach said:


> any cornells left



My homie just bought some Cornell's for 500 bucks brand new....Cornell's are gone bro..for good.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

it makes me wana take my firestones off and put them away... what tires do you have rite now visionquest


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

we have the hercules in stock..


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

Hercules Sound kooo...
How Much Am I looking at for shipping... Cali 93101.... Might be worth the drive.... Where you located at...???:thumbsup:


----------



## ssaguilar (Dec 12, 2007)

I got mine today. Junior took care of me. Thanks


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

How much for a set of Hercules? Any other brands available? No shipping I will pick up. PM me


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

How much for the tires


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

how much for 6 hercules or tornells to 76548


----------



## Must_1 (Jan 12, 2011)

Dam, shit is getting tight for tires for us..Might have to go crazy, just trying to find some in the future.:run:
We might have to start petitioning or beg major brands..Shit i still ride on my Wide White Wall 175/75/14's and there perfect because of going away to college , but whats about when their done? Should I go to Premium Sportway 5.20 or Coker's 5.20?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

how much for a set to 76548


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

How much for a set to 81005


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## mikal741 (Feb 19, 2007)

how much shipped 88203


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

I saw some of these on ebay for 85 bucks each, they are discontinued

http://www.ebay.com/itm/155-80-13-1...0|Rim+Diameter:13&hash=item3382c0fe89&vxp=mtr


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Thats way over priced...................The hurc's are $250 for a set of 4 all day over here from Mo'!:thumbsup:...........



MAKIN MONEY said:


> I saw some of these on ebay for 85 bucks each, they are discontinued
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/155-80-13-1...0|Rim+Diameter:13&hash=item3382c0fe89&vxp=mtr


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

DanielDucati said:


> Thats way over priced...................The hurc's are $250 for a set of 4 all day over here from Mo'!:thumbsup:...........


so their still making them or mo is just selling old stock ?


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

1 set to 75149


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

DanielDucati said:


> Thats way over priced...................The hurc's are $250 for a set of 4 all day over here from Mo'!:thumbsup:...........


Would they ship me a set? All I can find around here is milestars and I think my gold center dayton 72s deserve a better tire than that!!!


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ttt have plenty of hercules


----------



## one87LS (Mar 14, 2010)

How much for 4 shipped to 95330


----------



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

84regal said:


> How much for a set to 81005


??????


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys (Apr 14, 2003)

A set of Hercules shipped to 77065?


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

there here la area....shipping is a bitch but i am working on it but if your out heretires are good to go


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

visionquest23 said:


> there here la area....shipping is a bitch but i am working on it but if your out heretires are good to go


how much a set picked up


----------



## vamps (May 6, 2008)

Ttt...whens the next shipment ???


----------



## (801)WHEELS (Jul 16, 2013)

:drama:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Spoke to the man JR visionquest and he said no more Hercules. He can still get 155-80-13 WW but don't know what brand for right now. I think milestars. But yea either way no more Hercules. Whatever is left is out there, don't know if manufacturer will run another batch :angel:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I've got a set of 155/80 13 Hercules for sale. Brand new.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

How do these tires last? any sign or bad or yellow white walls heard the older stock tires have junk white walls?? anyone speak on their first hand(actually own some of these) knowledge please thanks


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

BIGTONY said:


> How do these tires last? any sign or bad or yellow white walls heard the older stock tires have junk white walls?? anyone speak on their first hand(actually own some of these) knowledge please thanks


They hold up very well to 3 wheeling and whitewalls stay white. They just stopped making these a couple years ago so hercs would be the newest of the old stock tires going around.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> They hold up very well to 3 wheeling and whitewalls stay white. They just stopped making these a couple years ago so hercs would be the newest of the old stock tires going around.


OK someone tried to tell me the white walls will turn brown like the milestars


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

BIGTONY said:


> OK someone tried to tell me the white walls will turn brown like the milestars


They told you wrong


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

BIGTONY said:


> How do these tires last? any sign or bad or yellow white walls heard the older stock tires have junk white walls?? anyone speak on their first hand(actually own some of these) knowledge please thanks


I always ran Hercules, I've only had 1 turn yellow, no matter what I did it wouldn't stay white. But all others always kept up, no complaints. Driven daily to


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Right on thanks guys


----------

